# WNBA All Stars



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Tina Thompson 2003 2002 2001 2000 1999
Chamique Holdsclaw 2003 2002 2001 2000 1999
Teresa Weatherspoon 2003 2002 2001 2000 1999
Lisa Leslie 2003 2002 2001 2000 1999

Ticha Penicheiro 2002 2001 2000 1999
Nykesha Sales 2002 2001 2000 1999

Penicheiro and Sales could still make their fifth straight All-Star teams if they are selected by the coaches as reserves.

Holdsclaw, Thompson and Weatherspoon were elected starters for each of their five All-Star appearances, although Holdsclaw has had to miss two of the games due to injury.


----------



## doger30 (May 3, 2003)

*ticha*

i think ticha should and could be a starter since coper is out. she is the type of player that makes an allstar game fun. if she isn't a starter it's not right.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I've said it the last 3 years and i'll say it again.

WHY IS TERESA WEATHERSPOON an all-star?






















I know the answer- popularity- people need to educate themselves more.

Stuart


----------



## boldhead (May 9, 2003)

WHO VOTE FOR T-SPOON ???? SHE SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Well for some reasons, NY's crappy but somewhat overachieving type players were wildly popular with fans. I still remember that a couple seasons ago, a NY center who averaged less than 5 ppg (I think) was selected as the starter. I mean come on role players = All-Stars? :no:


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

BTW, why is Adubato (not the coach with the best team record) coaching the East?


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

> i think ticha should and could be a starter since coper is out. she is the type of player that makes an allstar game fun. if she isn't a starter it's not right.


Ticha didnt make the All-Star Team this year. I agree with you, she is the kind that makes them fun.



> BTW, why is Adubato (not the coach with the best team record) coaching the East?


I don't know, could it have something to do with the ASG being in MSG this year?

BTW, here's is the link to the All-Star Team Rosters


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

T.P. should be an All-Star. Someone please tell me why Margo Dydek is an All-Star? She has height but doesn't use it too well. Michelle Snow deserved it more than her.


----------



## bandanaman1998 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> BTW, why is Adubato (not the coach with the best team record) coaching the East?


Maybe because NY is the defending conference champion.


----------

